# El Pescador Cat



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

Saw this picture this morning, apparently headed to final rigging.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks very nice and clean lines. Would like to see it with the big console mounted on there - always liked those El Pescador consoles!


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

ReelWork said:


> Looks very nice and clean lines. Would like to see it with the big console mounted on there - always liked those El Pescador consoles!


They have been kind of quiet on this one, not sure how big it is either (guessing 24) or how many HP it is rated for.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Any Pics of the front and rear


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

all pictures came from El Pescador Facebook page. 
I got these of bow and stern from there, they are a little older.


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Cat*

24.5 long ,rated for 300. Will be on the water Sunday. This one will have Etec 250 HO.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like it has a full sized tunnel too.


----------



## BigBuckCK (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome boat! I wonder what the price tag will be......


----------



## BigBuckCK (Apr 17, 2013)

Any Updates on Ride,Shallow water capabilities, and Speed?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

They're testing props today, so far 60.5mph with 250ho ETEC. Not bad! 
Saw this on FB


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Pic:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking Sled!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wow! 60 in an El Pescador?!? Ok its a cat and totally different design but that's an easy 20mph faster than my 240 El Pesc. Cool!


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Cat*

Drafting about 7 inches, turns great and rides dry. Expect a couple more mph when break in is complete.


----------



## bowhunter63 (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone test ride one yet ? Pictures ?


----------



## HookSetterTX (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice looking boat!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good job looks nice!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*Cat Pescador*



bowhunter63 said:


> Anyone test ride one yet ? Pictures ?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=503240


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Taking test ride Saturday ... Can't wait!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

das7777 said:


> Taking test ride Saturday ... Can't wait!


Are you lost?


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

goldwingtiny said:


> Are you lost?


Come take a ride with me!


----------



## Billjfish (Feb 13, 2006)

*El Pescador*

Whatever you do don't take any women or girls to meet with the owner of the boat company.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That was random.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> That was random.


Yeah, wth is that all about, lol.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Guess someone's woman got hit on


----------



## Billjfish (Feb 13, 2006)

*FYI*

Not random at all, just a friendly heads up to my 2coolfriends.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

My wife is smoking hot, if I must say so myself and not once has she or I been uncomfortable around the owner. We've been guest of his at his lodge and will be staying with him again this weekend. I'd leave my wife alone with him, no question about it.


----------



## Love2FishPOC (Jan 14, 2014)

*El Pescador Cat Photo*

Beautiful Boat!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gerald S said:


> My wife is smoking hot, if I must say so myself and not once has she or I been uncomfortable around the owner. We've been guest of his at his lodge and will be staying with him again this weekend. I'd leave my wife alone with him, no question about it.


Let's see the goods! Haha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow! Anudder classic on 2cool


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gerald S said:


> My wife is smoking hot, if I must say so myself and not once has she or I been uncomfortable around the owner. We've been guest of his at his lodge and will be staying with him again this weekend. I'd leave my wife alone with him, no question about it.


Your claim is worthless and we all call BS....unless of course you post some pics of the smoking hot Wifey. :biggrin:


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

In other news, I picked up my new EP Cat this past weekend. I'll take some photos this weekend. Love it!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Gerald S said:


> In other news, I picked up my new EP Cat this past weekend. I'll take some photos this weekend. Love it!


With your wife! 

Just kidding but I definitely want to see some pics of the boat. I like them!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Gerald S said:


> In other news, I picked up my new EP Cat this past weekend. I'll take some photos this weekend. Love it!


Gerald, do you have any performance numbers on it yet?


----------



## Love2FishPOC (Jan 14, 2014)

*El Pescador Cat Photo*

Beautiful, fast, smooth boat!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Let's see the goods! Haha
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Pure Trash.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Gerald, do you have any performance numbers on it yet?


It's not broke in fully yet and I'm still going to play with a couple of props. Looking like right around 60mph with a 22p bravo. Just turned 3 hours on it yesterday and took it to 6200rpm for a brief second and speed was 59mph. Really want to try a Turbo in a 23 as I think it will turn it no problem. Oh, the motor is a 250 SHO.

I'll have some solid numbers in another week.


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Gerald S boat*

I rode in it Saturday. The layout is perfect and the boat is very impressive. Handles great, smooth ride and turns on a dime.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

How shallow will it truly get up


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

LouieB said:


> Pure Trash.


Lighten up.


----------

